# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How To Store Paracord

## crashdive123

This video shows a simple method for storing paracord in a way so that it does not become tangled in your pack.

----------


## charibelle18

Love your vids.  Keep it up.  I am subscribed so I won't miss any.

----------


## tipacanoe

You sub guy's sure are clever.  Must be all the time you had on your hands.  Thanks for the tip, as I always seem to have a mess with the paracord that is in my hunting bag..

----------


## randyt

awesome video

----------


## nevermore

Thanks CD...very clever.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh, I can't take credit for the idea - just recorded it so others could see it too.

----------

